# Silent Hill 2021



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

Working on a set of 5 Silent Hill nurses..alot of work to go.

Faces/Weapons//Uniforms/etc


----------



## Wilmar (Oct 13, 2019)

mcwthethird said:


> Working on a set of 5 Silent Hill nurses..alot of work to go.
> 
> Faces/Weapons//Uniforms/etc
> 
> ...


Man if those were animated that would be sooooo awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

Wilmar said:


> Man if those were animated that would be sooooo awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was thinking about 2 animated and 3 static..North Dakota Oct is hard on outside animatronics.


----------



## Wilmar (Oct 13, 2019)

mcwthethird said:


> Was thinking about 2 animated and 3 static..North Dakota Oct is hard on outside animatronics.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilmar (Oct 13, 2019)

mcwthethird said:


> Was thinking about 2 animated and 3 static..North Dakota Oct is hard on outside animatronics.


Working on 4 diff animated zombies myself for my graveyard 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those nurses are wicked cool! Mannequins are inherently creepy, and the Silent Nurse treatment takes them over the top. I agree it would be even more cool if a couple of them incorporated some movement.


----------



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

mcwthethird said:


> Working on a set of 5 Silent Hill nurses..alot of work to go.
> 
> Faces/Weapons//Uniforms/etc
> 
> ...





mcwthethird said:


> Working on a set of 5 Silent Hill nurses..alot of work to go.
> 
> Faces/Weapons//Uniforms/etc
> 
> ...


----------



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

Masks from Trick or Treat studios, uniforms from Haunted Hills Productions.

Just need shoes and a little more weathering and blood.


----------



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

1st video.
Electrical shortage controller on the floodlights. I'll try a flashlight projection next.









2021 Shadow Valley Cemetery - Silent Hill Nurses lighting trial (1).







youtube.com





I'm not sure the best way to add videos to posts (sorry ).


----------



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

I got busy and missed posting a couple other pics.































I'll have to take more pics at night this year!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

and now I can't sleep ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Contractors must love coming to your house


----------



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> and now I can't sleep ...


Just a lil' nightmare fuel


----------



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Contractors must love coming to your house


You should see what the attic in our shop looks like at night when everything is stored away


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

mcwthethird said:


> You should see what the attic in our shop looks like at night when everything is stored away


No. No I shouldn't. 

You're a mean, cruel person. I like you.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! Never check the forum late at night. Between these and Wilmar’s zombie I can’t wait for the nightmares tonight! Those are creepy in the daylight, at night I can imagine the reactions and I agree, bet contractors love running into those ha ha.


----------



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

I've gotta take a couple more night time pics this year.. they look much better in the dark


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

mcwthethird said:


> I've gotta take a couple more night time pics this year.. they look much better in the dark


... don't we all


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Very cool, nice to get people freaked other times of the year. For pics like Dr Maniaco said "don't we all", I usually forget/ don't think about it until it's to late. My big one is at the campground so always so busy setting up and taking down it just slips my mind. Then at night we end up at somebody's site so forgotten again. Then have to rush to tear it down and realize it after I start taking things down.


----------

